# Picking up a puppy tomorrow



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,
Brand new to forum.
Here is my story-
My parents got a Havanese about 9 months ago and we fell in love from the minute we met him. I was not a fan of small dogs but this is one that I could definitely make part of my family. Fast forward to August when we had to put down one of our three Bernese Mountain dogs because of bad hips. She just could not walk anymore. It was very traumatic for our family. She was 8 years old. That left us with 2 Berners. Well just yesterday we had to put down another one. This was our first one and he was 13. Very old for that breed. We actually got him before 2 of our 3 kids were born. He had a great life and I only wish every pet owner has the kind of experience we had. He was not a dog but a member of our family. That leaves us with one Berner. He has never been alone and is very sad. It breaks my heart to look at him but he has plenty of love from his human family.
We knew that when we got down to one Berner that we wanted to find a Havanese Well somehow with a little luck we happen to stumble on one. My wife is going to see her tomorrow. She is 14 weeks old and looks great. Hopefully by this time tomorrow, we will have a new family member.Just the anticipation of getting another dog has really helped the kids get over the loss of Berners. Wish us luck, we could use a little.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Do you have a picture of this puppy?

Ryan


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome to the board...I'm new too. I just got my little girl, she is also an older pup, she is 4 months old. Make sure you show us pictures!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. BMD are such beautiful dogs. There are two in my area and they are such gentle dogs. I'm sure you're BMD will not be quite sure what to make of a Havanese puppy but I'm sure he'll enjoy it.


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of her at 9 weeks.

Ken


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Ken and Family Welcome!!! I am so sorry for your loss(es). We just lost our 11 y/o lab this summer, and he and our 2 y/o hav were BFF's! Never thought we would be "little dog people" either, but.... Well our hav is so lost without our lab we pick up our 2nd hav Wed. So maybe we will be going through this together! GOOD luck with your crew, and once again welcome. This has been such a GREAT place for advice, support and just plain old "shoulder" for me what ever I needed. - Michelle


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Welcome to the forum. BMD are such beautiful dogs. There are two in my area and they are such gentle dogs. I'm sure you're BMD will not be quite sure what to make of a Havanese puppy but I'm sure he'll enjoy it.


He is a very mild mannered Berner and has been around smaller dogs so I don't anticipate any problems. My parents have a Berner with 3 small dogs and 
the 3 small dogs act like they are large and in charge. The Berner just stays out of the way and takes it all in.

Ken


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ken - I just came back on to say...OH and I forgot we need pictures!!!!!! Then I saw that beautiful girl!!!!!!!!!! Thanks but now we will want pictures of them together!!!! LOL..yes like my hubby says we are a little crazy with our pictures!


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

micki2much said:


> Oh Ken and Family Welcome!!! I am so sorry for your loss(es). We just lost our 11 y/o lab this summer, and he and our 2 y/o hav were BFF's! Never thought we would be "little dog people" either, but.... Well our hav is so lost without our lab we pick up our 2nd hav Wed. So maybe we will be going through this together! GOOD luck with your crew, and once again welcome. This has been such a GREAT place for advice, support and just plain old "shoulder" for me what ever I needed. - Michelle[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, my mom bred labs when I was growing up so I was surrounded by them all my life. Sorry to here about yours. Look forward to hanging around and learning all about these little balls of fun.
> 
> Ken


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ken I have to tell you our lab was large, 120lbs, and our hav is small,, 9lbs. Ozzie our lab was the kindest and sweetest to this hav who just tortured him. But they were the BEST team on earth. I know you will hav a great time with the two of them. And thanks for your kind words on our loss.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Ken and family! Bernese Mtn Dogs have always captured my attention, they are so beautiful!

Your new little girl is so cute! I hope she eases the pain in your hearts--and I'm sure she will.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Ken.

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your Berners, but I know the cute little Hav will help ease the pain for everyone. They are just such wonderful, happy go lucky little clowns.
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Ken.

Sorry to hear about your Berners. It is so difficult to lose our furry family members. 

The Hav is adorable. I hope it works out. We are also a family that never thought we'd get a little fluffy dog but then we had never had the pure joy of meeting a Havanese. Once we did, it was love at first sight as well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome, Ken and family! Sorryt to hear about your loss. 

Good luck with your cute little Hav bundle.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

What an exciting time! Congratulations on your new little hav! What a cutie! The pain of losing a family member (or 2!) never really goes away but having a new furry friend sure does help! Welcome to the board and congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope things go well with your visit. Dora's best friend was a BMD from puppy class. She just adores the breed from that interaction. I do have to say though, I think BMD are the cutest puppies hands down.... I know some of you will not want to read this. But I think BMD puppies are even cuter than Hav puppies!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and sorry about your loses. I am sure your new little puppy will help heal your hearts. It will be neat to see them interact together. I have a 13 year old lab named Lizzie and she has done well with both of my havs. She is best buddies with Jillee our older hav. She can do anything to her and she does not mind but the baby well she just lets her know. It is a lot of fun to see these little ones with the bigger breeds. I think they have the little man syndrome. Best wishes through this next journey.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ken,

Having lost many furry family members over the years I know the hole in your heart it creates. There is nothing that will help heal you as much as the love of a new puppy . . . especially a warm, loving little hav. I hope this little girl turns out to be the perfect complement to your family. 

If you do get her, photos are requisite.  Welcome to the group.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ken, so sorry for your loss. And congratulations on your potential new puppy...she's very cute! Can't wait to see more pics of her and her big brother.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ken, welcome to the Forum. I'm sorry for the loss of your two BMD's. I think they are beautiful dogs. 
I know you'll love being a Havanese owner. The little one will keep you entertained. They are great fun.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Th little hav you have your eye on looks like a cutie and I am sure will be a great addition to your family.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I hope things go well with your visit. Dora's best friend was a BMD from puppy class. She just adores the breed from that interaction. I do have to say though, I think BMD are the cutest puppies hands down.... I know some of you will not want to read this. But I think BMD puppies are even cuter than Hav puppies!!!


 *AMANDA* :jaw: :fish: :biggrin1:

*Welcome to the forum. I can not wait to see pictures of the puppy.*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Ken,

Welcome to the forum! So sorry to hear of your losses, I hope the little cutie you posted photos of can help heal your hearts. 

This forum is wonderful, so much great information!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your loss, all the Bernese I know are such lovely dogs...if I was looking for a big dog, that would definitely be the breed I'd go for, hands down. I'm sure you'll have a great team there once the two get used to eachother!! Can't wait to see more pictures, as you can gather, we are photo addicts here!!


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Here is the dynamic duo*

Wow! Lots of friends here. Thanks to everyone. It is great to have a place to come and learn about our new family member. Here is the dynamic duo. It was nice to see the BMD act like himself, tail wagging and playing around with the new pup. Puppie is awesome. I cannot wait for my kids to get home from school, maybe see a smile on their face as well.

Ken


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww how cute! Congrats on the new addition, I'm sure your kids will love her! What's her name?


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh WOW, they both look so comfortable!!!! Lokks like they have been together forever! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your new puppy is adorable and your Burnese looks so content, congratulations.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, she's a cutie. She looks as if she's been in that lap forever. It's a definite hi mom, I'm home moment. Have lots and lots of fun with them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - night and day in size - but happy partners!! Isnt is to nice?? 
Enjoy your Hav! They are the best - and this is a great place to come and learn and share.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Ken. Your new Hav pup is adorable. Love your BMD, too. When my son was living at his friend's house, they had a BMD.


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is one more photo just for kicks. They are settled into their spots.
Only in a dog forum can you post pics of the dogs on the couch without repercussion. 

Ken


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a great pair they make! The size difference is so cute..when we brought Todd home he was smaller than our labs head but Todd made sure that Copper knew that he was the boss...lol
Congratulations on you new puppy...any names picked out yet? :ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Both of your dogs are gorgeous! Congrats and I hope you have a peaceful night.

Were the kids excited when they got home???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie, congrats. It's nice to hear your BMD was happy to meet his new family member.


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

The kids were thrilled and have been playing with her and holding her the entire time. Our Berner is making out good too. Plenty of petting for him as well.
We are thinking of Sunshine for a name. Not confirmed but leaning that way.
Thanks for all the nice compliments

Ken


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Ken, let me join in and welcome you to the forum. I am so very sorry about your recent losses. I love BMD, though their size make them impossible for me to handle. My best friend has one and he is a teddy bear. I keep telling her just how much my Ricky looks like and reminds me of her Gaston. Ricky is a mini version of a BMD so I can imagine yours will get along very well. :biggrin1:

What area do you live in? Canada or U.S.? 

LOVE the pics of the new little girl with your Berner! So sweet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Sunshine is a perfect name for her!


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Hi Ken, let me join in and welcome you to the forum. I am so very sorry about your recent losses. I love BMD, though their size make them impossible for me to handle. My best friend has one and he is a teddy bear. I keep telling her just how much my Ricky looks like and reminds me of her Gaston. Ricky is a mini version of a BMD so I can imagine yours will get along very well. :biggrin1:
> 
> What area do you live in? Canada or U.S.?
> 
> LOVE the pics of the new little girl with your Berner! So sweet.


We live in the Chicago area.

Ken


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Your Bernese is beautiful, and looks so sweet with that tiny little ball-of-fur-with-eyes! I hope your new Hav brings joy back into all of you! Sunshine would be a perfect name if she brings that into your home. But, you'll know for sure before too long.

Welcome!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, but thrilled to see your new addition. It looks like she is settling in nicely. Looking forward to seeing some more photos of your two. I hope your first night with "Sunshine" goes well!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome::welcome:

What a great pair! I love the contrast. So sorry to hear about the loss of your BMD. I think Sunshine is a wonderful name and hope she brings a lot of joy and light into your life.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think that she is soo stinkin cute. I love seeing them together....so tiny and so big but they look like they will be best buddies. I think Sunshine is a cute name...plus she will bring your family plenty of sunshine!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Greatings from the Netherlands!

Very cute Puppy!*


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your pics made my day! Soooo adorable!

I was very sorry to hear about the loss of your two fur-babies. 

In addition to our Hav, Casey, we also have a yellow lab (13 yrs) and Chesapeake Bay Retriever (12 yrs). Both get along with Casey (9 mos.), but the lab is so obviously more gentle and interested in her....it brings out the puppy in him! With both retreivers getting older, I know there are going to be some tough decisions to be made in the near future. I am hoping that having Casey around will make that difficult time a little easier to deal with.

I think Sunshine is a beautiful, meaningful name. Congrats, and take lots of puppy pics!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I'm late to the welcome wagon! :wave: Welcome to the forum Ken and your hav puppy!

Sorry to read about the loss of 2 of your bermese...they are truly beautiful dogs. I've never seen one in person,just on tv-but I always thought it'd be a fantastic breed to try one day if the circumstances were right.

Thanks for sharing the photos. She is so cute with your other big dog!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your story and pics. I think Sunshine is a fitting name for a little ray of joy that has come to brighten up your lives. Berners are my favorite big dog! I would love to own one but it would literally kill my DH who is severely allergic.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the name Sunshine!


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well so far so good, potty training is going as expected. She runs all over the house like she owns it, loves playing with the kids and has become one of the family in two days. My wife grabbed her the first night and put her in between us in bed and both nights she as slept right through without the least little problem.
Takes up a lot less space than Beau or Berner that sleeps at the foot of the bed!
Time to visit the training and tips forum and start reading.

Ken


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome guys!! 
What beautiful doggies.
We love the name Sunshine too, so you're not allowed to change it now! 

Pixie Puff
and Beth


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the boards Ken!

I love the picture of the two of the fur babies together. It took me at least 3 looks to see there was a little tiny fur baby off to the side!

Keep us posted with new pictures . 

Linda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ken. I'm so sorry about your loss and hope your new baby can help heal the pain.


----------

